# Printing Company in Miami,fl



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I live in Nassau and is looking for a tshirt company that can assist me with a 500 quantity order within a week.


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

Please contact us. We can gladly help you.


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

Go to The Art of Tees | You're the artist, we're the canvas! or call it 770 683 0667


----------



## nyamomi (Oct 7, 2011)

Just called these guys and they dont speak proper english so you spend most of your time trying to understand them and vice versa...if you speak spanish then you should be fine!


----------



## nyamomi (Oct 7, 2011)

oh and another thing..they are NOT in Miami they are in Georgia!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

